# How much is this Titus worth?



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

I bought this titus racerx off a real sketchy dude and I just recently cleaned it up some, only to find it absolutely nowhere online. I'm looking to fix and sell it for a profit, but I have no idea what the model is. Someone please help!


----------



## Pisgah (Feb 24, 2006)

Unfortunately, it’s probably worth more than it should be.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

2006 Racer X. Seat stays were aluminum the year before.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

$300-$500 to someone who doesn't know anything about bikes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

so quite possibly stolen...and you're still trying to profit from it without doing due diligence?

AND, you bought a bike without knowing what it was you bought? and you want to try to make a profit from it? doesn't really work that way. you gotta know what you've got BEFORE you put money up for it, so you have a better idea if it's even possible to make money on it. I'm gonna bet you paid too much for it, and you're going to lose money if you sell it.

That is, unless you bought from a tweaker who only wanted enough money for his next fix. In which case, there's a name for it. "In possession of stolen property"


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Give it to a neighborhood kid for raking leaves or something?


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

It most certainly needs a shock rebuild and service, probably around $300-500 for both ends of the bike depending on how sketchy the suspension shop...


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

I think the front rotor might be on backwards.


----------



## brex17 (Jan 31, 2019)

Just take it back to the house you stole it from.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

BicyclesOnMain said:


> $300-$500 to someone who doesn't know anything about bikes.


That's it? Why so low?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

It is a 2006 outdated frame with possibly a lot of metal fatigue. The suspension and geometry is way outdated too. If it were a 29er in good shape, you may have been able to do better but nobody hardly wants 26ers anymore. I know I don't. It is hard to find tires for those. Put it back.


----------



## mtnbkrmike (Mar 26, 2015)

That bike is worth a lot more to the victim from whom it was stolen, than to anyone else.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Okay so now I'm I a weird position. I'm 15 and I was trying make some money for a car. I failed to consider what the consequences would be of the bike were stolen. The guy gave me two btw, the other one is also a racer x, just a bit older. I'm not certain they were stolen, but it's definitely possible. So what should I do now? Should I try to give the bikes to the police? Thing is I spent $650 for the 2 and that put me back quite a bit.


----------



## holdendaniels (Jul 25, 2005)

You being honest about it, that is a good start. I would contact your local police department, see if they are reported stolen. Put an ad on Craigslist under the bike section. See if you can find the owner and hopefully come out with a good compromise. $650 is a lot of money to you now but it won't be some day. You can look back at this moment and know you did the right thing. Try to avoid these situations in the future, it will make your life a lot easier.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

holdendaniels said:


> You being honest about it, that is a good start. I would contact your local police department, see if they are reported stolen. Put an ad on Craigslist under the bike section. See if you can find the owner and hopefully come out with a good compromise. $650 is a lot of money to you now but it won't be some day. You can look back at this moment and know you did the right thing. Try to avoid these situations in the future, it will make your life a lot easier.


Thanks a lot man, I'll do that.


----------



## Redlands R&C (Dec 14, 2013)

Tristan Hagel said:


> Okay so now I'm I a weird position. I'm 15 and I was trying make some money for a car. I failed to consider what the consequences would be of the bike were stolen. The guy gave me two btw, the other one is also a racer x, just a bit older. I'm not certain they were stolen, but it's definitely possible. So what should I do now? Should I try to give the bikes to the police? Thing is I spent $650 for the 2 and that put me back quite a bit.


You can check things like bikeindex.com to see if they are registered as stolen too. If you are active on social media/facebook there are lots of groups for "Stolen bike "insert city here"" that you could join. There is a group that I follow even though I don't live in the city any more, and there are dozens of bikes posted daily as stolen.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Redlands R&C said:


> You can check things like bikeindex.com to see if they are registered as stolen too. If you are active on social media/facebook there are lots of groups for "Stolen bike "insert city here"" that you could join. There is a group that I follow even though I don't live in the city any more, and there are dozens of bikes posted daily as stolen.


Alright, thanks.


----------



## Muggsly (Nov 9, 2005)

About tree fiddy!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Next time, you should do some research on the bikes you're buying. Trust me- I have done impulsive stuff too. It never turns out well but good lesson learned. You can try to sell them for what you have in them. I am not sure they are stolen since they are so old but ya never know.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Tristan Hagel said:


> Thing is I spent $650 for the 2 and that put me back quite a bit.


Even if the bikes are not stolen, it's simply not possible to make a profit here. If you went for the quick flip option, you'd probably just break even. If you tried to fix them up, you'd definitely lose money.

This is why it's important to do your research before you meet the seller. You've got to know what something like this can sell for. What's the desirability? What will it cost to get what you need to fix it up? 

Making money flipping bikes requires a few things. 
First, you've gotta be able to do that research quickly and have at least a loose idea of the market. 
You need to be able to do most of the wrenching on your own to fix them up. If you're paying someone else for the labor, you're going to start losing money fast.
You probably ought to specialize is some smaller niche. I knew a guy who specifically flipped vintage Italian road bikes. He knew the bikes and parts intimately and didn't need to burn time doing a ton of research. He could make a reasonable assessment of a bike on the spot.
You're going to need to _work_ to find good deals. The guy I knew who flipped Italian road bikes, he didn't troll classified ads most of the time (sometimes he did when he needed parts or was looking for prices on comps). He worked to find people selling random stuff out of old barns. Estate sales where they didn't know what they had, etc. Ppl selling on classified ads typically either know what they have and are pricing it accordingly, or they think they have something worth more than it is. You _rarely_ find people selling low in those environments. If you can buy low, you have a little wiggle room in your budget to fix the bike up. 
Just don't buy stolen stuff. You need to be able to assess the seller, too.

Search serial numbers on stolen bike listings. Check for stolen bike reports elsewhere like the local police, on Facebook, local forums, craigslist, etc. If those come up empty, then you can say you did your due diligence to make sure the bikes aren't stolen.


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Assuming they are not stolen, you might get your money back IF everthing is in good condition. But that is a big “if” on a 15 year old FS MTB.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

If they are not stolen, depending on where you live, you could definitely make some money on those, at least in my area. Not a lot, but come out in the +. Covid pretty much destroyed the bike market, and most others, people are really taking advantage of this on craigslist. That bike has some really nice parts, definitely needs a lot more cleaning. I'm curious to see the other one. If you're keeping 1 for yourself, you may want to keep both for parts, 26" forks and wheels are very hard to find, even drivetrain if it's in decent shape.


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Tristan Hagel said:


> That's it? Why so low?


Low? I was quoting high. Most folks wouldn't give you $50 for that. Would you pay $500 for a first generation iPod?

There was money to be made with that bike, and the tweaker that sold it to you was the one that got the profit. It may be different because I work in a bike shop, but people give me better bikes than that on a regular basis. I usually part them out to keep other old bikes working, or donate them to a kid.


----------



## yossarian (May 24, 2006)

Origin of your bikes aside and not really knowing the condition, I'd say combine the two and make one good bike and try to sell it, then part out the rest. If that doesn't work part it all out. You may break even over time. parts are easy to ship.
FWIW I sold an excellent condition (needed nothing) Racer X this summer for $700. Great, great bikes for their time.
.


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

rideit said:


> Give it to a neighborhood kid for raking leaves or something?


Raking leaves while riding a bike? I'd just give the kid a leaf blower and call it a day. 

OP, you could always sell it back to another sketchy dude. I find they tend to hang out behind the 7-11 in my town.


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

You're having a hard time finding online info as Titus went out of business and was taken over by on-one years ago. Even if the bikes were newer they wouldn't have any company support. Too old for that to matter at all, but that was a really nice bike in its day, still looks really decent, impossible to tell from pics alone. Even looks like fairly new aggressive rubber, tires are running close to $100 these days. Throw up a pic of the other one if you're selling both. What city are you trying to sell in?


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Thank you all so much for the advice by the way. I live in a small town in upstate NY on the northern side of seneca lake. I've got a few friends I like to ride with, and they pretty much marvel at my ds coil motobecane (none of them have suspension). A bike like this is pretty much unseen in my area, so maybe you could understand why I was so excited. 

I've also had a little bit of experience with bike buying and selling myself. I started with $400 from renovating my kitchen, buying a road bike (1999 Bianchi Campione for $125) for the first time, and sold it for $300. This got me really got into both the market and the sport. The profits I've earned go into my bike shop that my dad's letting me set up in his basement, where I'm trying to learn as much as I can through reading, youtube videos and just playing around (fb: HagelBicycleRepair if you're interested). These bikes also gave me the opportunity to play around with some really high-end stuff (to me).

I talked to a police officer at my school and told him everything. He basically said if I enter the serial number into the bike index and nothing comes up, I'm pretty much free to do what I want with it. If that's incorrect, let me know. Thanks again for the support


----------



## BicyclesOnMain (Feb 27, 2021)

Tristan Hagel said:


> Thank you all so much for the advice by the way. I live in a small town in upstate NY on the northern side of seneca lake. I've got a few friends I like to ride with, and they pretty much marvel at my ds coil motobecane (none of them have suspension). A bike like this is pretty much unseen in my area, so maybe you could understand why I was so excited.
> 
> I've also had a little bit of experience with bike buying and selling myself. I started with $400 from renovating my kitchen, buying a road bike (1999 Bianchi Campione for $125) for the first time, and sold it for $300. This got me really got into both the market and the sport. The profits I've earned go into my bike shop that my dad's letting me set up in his basement, where I'm trying to learn as much as I can through reading, youtube videos and just playing around (fb: HagelBicycleRepair if you're interested). These bikes also gave me the opportunity to play around with some really high-end stuff (to me).
> 
> I talked to a police officer at my school and told him everything. He basically said if I enter the serial number into the bike index and nothing comes up, I'm pretty much free to do what I want with it. If that's incorrect, let me know. Thanks again for the support


I used to flip bikes as a side hobby, and now I run a bike shop where I sell used bikes occasionally. Your best bet is to read up on bikes and know bikes in general. I don't know anything about Titus as a company, but have a good idea of it's resale value from it's wheel size and component group. Knowing the generations of components would be helpful to you, i.e. 2x10 XT is more desirable than 3x9 XTR... or that certain headset, brake, or bottom bracket configurations are quick clues to the value and age of a bike.

Don't worry, you should get your money back out of the bike, just don't do anything to it other than cleaning/adjustments. And yes, if the serial doesn't come back as stolen you can sell it with a clear conscience.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

The other bike:


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Yeach


BicyclesOnMain said:


> I used to flip bikes as a side hobby, and now I run a bike shop where I sell used bikes occasionally. Your best bet is to read up on bikes and know bikes in general. I don't know anything about Titus as a company, but have a good idea of it's resale value from it's wheel size and component group. Knowing the generations of components would be helpful to you, i.e. 2x10 XT is more desirable than 3x9 XTR... or that certain headset, brake, or bottom bracket configurations are quick clues to the value and age of a bike.
> 
> Don't worry, you should get your money back out of the bike, just don't do anything to it other than cleaning/adjustments. And yes, if the serial doesn't come back as stolen you can sell it with a clear conscience.


Yeah, it's 2x10 xt, which I figured was more desirable. The silver one is 3x9 sram X-7. I'm trying to learn a bit more about mtb stuff because I'm a little less familiar. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## kevine1785 (Mar 29, 2021)

Tristan Hagel said:


> Thank you all so much for the advice by the way. I live in a small town in upstate NY on the northern side of seneca lake. I've got a few friends I like to ride with, and they pretty much marvel at my ds coil motobecane (none of them have suspension). A bike like this is pretty much unseen in my area, so maybe you could understand why I was so excited.
> 
> I've also had a little bit of experience with bike buying and selling myself. I started with $400 from renovating my kitchen, buying a road bike (1999 Bianchi Campione for $125) for the first time, and sold it for $300. This got me really got into both the market and the sport. The profits I've earned go into my bike shop that my dad's letting me set up in his basement, where I'm trying to learn as much as I can through reading, youtube videos and just playing around (fb: HagelBicycleRepair if you're interested). These bikes also gave me the opportunity to play around with some really high-end stuff (to me).
> 
> I talked to a police officer at my school and told him everything. He basically said if I enter the serial number into the bike index and nothing comes up, I'm pretty much free to do what I want with it. If that's incorrect, let me know. Thanks again for the support


Glad you are trying to do the right thing.. and Kudos to you for trying to sort out the stolen/ whatever...

If I were you I would clean, wax and generally make that thing shine with major elbow grease. Pull the whole thing apart best you can grease and lube it up and try to sell it.

Alternatively, if you wanted to invest a little more, I would throw on a Box 3, Prime nine groupset on it and convert it to a 1x drivetrain.. its not too pricey and may attract more eyes.








BOX Three Prime 9 Wide Multi Shift Groupset - Wide RD, 11-46t Cassette | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for BOX Three Prime 9 Wide Multi Shift Groupset - Wide RD, 11-46t Cassette at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





Or just try and convert the groupset you have to a 1x drivetrain with a SunRace M993 cassette (11-46), new chain and a chainguide on the front.








SunRace CSM993 9sp Cassette


SunRace CSM993 9sp Cassette :: From $54.99 :: SunRace 9 Speed Cassettes




www.universalcycles.com








__





Oneup CHAINGUIDE TOP KIT - V2 | Jenson USA







www.jensonusa.com





Good luck, have some fun, try to learn something, and hope you can make some $$

Also take a lot of GOOD QUALITY PICTURES when you go to sell it!! Maybe post a video of you riding it? Be creative! This will help you sell that rig in no time!!


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

kevine1785 said:


> Glad you are trying to do the right thing.. and Kudos to you for trying to sort out the stolen/ whatever...
> 
> If I were you I would clean, wax and generally make that thing shine with major elbow grease. Pull the whole thing apart best you can grease and lube it up and try to sell it.
> 
> ...


Those are some awesome ideas! The black one is a 2x10 currently. The white one however could surely use a drivetrain upgrade though being a 3x9. I've cleaned up the drivetrain of the black one quite a bit and I'm waiting for some new brake pads to come in so I can test the hydraulic brakes (first time working with those too). Even if I do come out in the hole, it's still really cool to figure some of this stuff out and learn about these weird components. I like the idea of upgrading the drivetrain of the white one because for whatever reason it has a shitty grip-shifter that I'm gonna have to replace anyways. It'd also be a sweet project. But is there anything about the old geometry of the frame or something that might hinder the ability to completely swap groupsets?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Unless you plan to keep this, I would not bother upgrading the 3x9 drive train. You will never come close to getting your money back on that one. At most I might do a 2x9 conversion (that is really cheap). Think about it: someone buying a mid 2000s bike is not going to care that it is a 9 speed.

As long as the gripshift works, I would leave it be. Nothing at all crappy about x-7 stuff, and some folks are fine with gripshift (I actually preferred it). Onless something on the shifter is broken, whatever shifting issues you are having are unlikely due to the shifter.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

kapusta said:


> Unless you plan to keep this, I would not bother upgrading the 3x9 drive train. You will never come close to getting your money back on that one. At most I might do a 2x9 conversion (that is really cheap). Think about it: someone buying a mid 2000s bike is not going to care that it is a 9 speed.
> 
> As long as the gripshift works, I would leave it be. Nothing at all crappy about x-7 stuff, and some folks are fine with gripshift (I actually preferred it). Onless something on the shifter is broken, whatever shifting issues you are having are unlikely due to the shifter.


Yeah thats a good point. The shifter isn't broken though, it's just- sticky. You know what I mean? When the grippy rubber breaks down? Are there any hacks to making it less sticky? Lol


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

Is this you kid? Good luck !!!


----------



## Stanceslao (Nov 5, 2021)

Tristan Hagel said:


> Yeah thats a good point. The shifter isn't broken though, it's just- sticky. You know what I mean? When the grippy rubber breaks down? Are there any hacks to making it less sticky? Lol


That looks like gunk... clean it up


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Tristan Hagel said:


> Yeah thats a good point. The shifter isn't broken though, it's just- sticky. You know what I mean? When the grippy rubber breaks down? Are there any hacks to making it less sticky? Lol





Stanceslao said:


> Is this you kid? Good luck !!!
> View attachment 1960206


Lol yeah I've made quite a few renovations but that's where it started.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Tristan Hagel said:


> Lol yeah I've made quite a few renovations but that's where it started.


Also its rubber, I just tried to scrub it off and just more rubber came off Lol. I've seen this happen before, I think it just melts over time.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

What's in the freezer? I might I interested in buying some good meat. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## rideit (Jan 22, 2004)

Pretty sure it’s the sketchy tweaker what ripped him off in ‘dere


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Lol

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Most people shopping for a used $500 bike aren’t into geometry or model years or brands. Continue the cleaning and maintenance, make sure you have done all you can to get them working order, and try to sell for $350 to $500. There are plenty of ‘normal’ riders that don’t give a fig about wheel size or head tube angle. They want to ride to the park, or down the bike path, or give it to their nephew.

there is a huge echo chamber on this forum around stuff that improves the last 5 or 10 percent of the riding experience. There he basics are just taken for granted. Nothing wrong with a basic FS 26” in good shape.

just don’t think they’ll be worth $2k somehow, which is what a full restomod will cost.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

I wouldnt worry about Titus being out of business. Current and established companies dont support old models. The only service parts you'll need are the rear suspension bushings. Enduro carries them.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Grinchy8 said:


> Most people shopping for a used $500 bike aren’t into geometry or model years or brands. Continue the cleaning and maintenance, make sure you have done all you can to get them working order, and try to sell for $350 to $500. There are plenty of ‘normal’ riders that don’t give a fig about wheel size or head tube angle. They want to ride to the park, or down the bike path, or give it to their nephew.
> 
> there is a huge echo chamber on this forum around stuff that improves the last 5 or 10 percent of the riding experience. There he basics are just taken for granted. Nothing wrong with a basic FS 26” in good shape.
> 
> just don’t think they’ll be worth $2k somehow, which is what a full restomod will cost.


Yeah thats sorta what I've picked up on around my area, no one really cares too much about geometry lol.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

milehi said:


> I wouldnt worry about Titus being out of business. Current and established companies dont support old models. The only service parts you'll need are the rear suspension bushings. Enduro carries them.


So if I were to try to tune up the shocks (probably not the right word), you'd just suggest buying new rear bushings? Would that be the best cheap shock upgrade?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Tristan Hagel said:


> Yeah thats a good point. The shifter isn't broken though, it's just- sticky. You know what I mean? When the grippy rubber breaks down? Are there any hacks to making it less sticky? Lol


Yeah, once those grips get gummy, not much to be done with them.

They make (or made) replacement grip covers. You may need to hit ebay to find some new old stock (NOS) ones. There is a good chance that the covers for 9 speed x-5, x-7, and x-9 are all the same for whatever generation shifters those are.

If you can’t find those covers, the next best (cheapest) thing would be to search ebay for some used X-5, X-7 or X-9 9-speed trigger shifters. Those will be cheap and work with the derailleur you have. Or even a new SRAM 9-speed shifter, just make sure it is an ESP model (NOT Shimano compatible…. As you have an ESP RD).


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Tristan Hagel said:


> So if I were to try to tune up the shocks (probably not the right word), you'd just suggest buying new rear bushings? Would that be the best cheap shock upgrade?


The bushings/bearings he is refering to are the pivots on the FRAME. The frame is the only thing on this bike that is made by Titus. If there is no play in those pivots, just leave it be.

The SHOCK is the part of the frame that says “Fox RP3” on it. That is a standard part that is still supported by Fox. Service kits for that are readily available.

If you want to really do right by the next owner, you could do an “air sleeve maintenance” on the shock, and a basic oil change on the fork (at the very minimum, change the oil in the lowers).


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Scrub them up, lube anything that moves so they are smooth, and try to break even.

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Scott O (Aug 5, 2004)

Shark said:


> Scrub them up, lube anything that moves so they are smooth, and try to break even.


Sounds like a trip I took to Vegas one time.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Yeah, don't replace anything unless it's broken or otherwise falling apart (like the shifter). And for that shifter, I'd be hunting for a used replacement to keep my investment in cleaning the bikes up to the bare minimum.

Basic service kits for suspension bits usually run around $25 or so. That'll get you seals, wipers, various o-rings, and such. Getting those and installing fresh fluids is certainly best practice if you want to fix up used bikes with suspension. That's assuming that the forks and shocks on those bikes all actually _work_ right now. If some adjuster is nonfunctional, then all bets are off. It might be a simple thing to fix. But it might be a real money pit. In which case, you're probably better off parting the bike out, using the parts as donors for other bikes that need work, etc.

Hopefully the drivetrains aren't totally clapped out. I'd probably look at replacing cables and housings, too, and really checking out the brakes to make sure they work adequately. The last thing you want to do is sell a bike with brakes in poor shape.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Just get an aero helmet, a lycra onesie, a shuttle ticket for the whole enchilada and send it. 

Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Harold said:


> Basic service kits for suspension bits usually run around $25 or so. That'll get you seals, wipers, various o-rings, and such. Getting those and installing fresh fluids is certainly best practice if you want to fix up used bikes with suspension. That's assuming that the forks and shocks on those bikes all actually _work_ right now. If some adjuster is nonfunctional, then all bets are off. It might be a simple thing to fix. But it might be a real money pit. In which case, you're probably better off parting the bike out, using the parts as donors for other bikes that need work, etc.


That's not realistic for such an old bike. The damping fluid and internal seals are probably crap by this time, the amount of new seals just for an air can service is going to be fairly significant, but it's going to need a bleed, seals, nitro-charge, etc. Same general idea with the fork. You could just ride it till it pukes. Servicing the air seals and lubrication would help in this case. On the other hand, with this much time passed, the fork bushings could be eating into the stanchions, which is common for suspension equipment that has not been serviced. Again, just being realistic, if the bike is intended to be ridden, a full service should be performed on both ends.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Scott O said:


> Sounds like a trip I took to Vegas one time.


Hahahaha


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

I can try to take the fork apart and take pictures I guess. Should I buy an air pump? I haven't needed one having a cheap coil mtb. And if you have a link for that $25 kit, I'd be pretty interested. Even If I don't use it now I'd probably find something for it in the future, or even on the other titus.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Tristan Hagel said:


> I can try to take the fork apart and take pictures I guess. Should I buy an air pump? I haven't needed one having a cheap coil mtb. And if you have a link for that $25 kit, I'd be pretty interested. Even If I don't use it now I'd probably find something for it in the future, or even on the other titus.


I cannot link it. you're gonna have to search for it, because you have the specific fork(s) in question in hand. I don't.

it's certainly risky to disassemble the suspension. you can do basic service unless something inside is wrecked, which you won't know unless you take it apart. this is the biggest reason why it's risky to buy OLD used suspension stuff. it might be in great shape (just a little dirty), but it might be totally clapped out. sometimes you don't know until you dive in.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Harold said:


> I cannot link it. you're gonna have to search for it, because you have the specific fork(s) in question in hand. I don't.
> 
> it's certainly risky to disassemble the suspension. you can do basic service unless something inside is wrecked, which you won't know unless you take it apart. this is the biggest reason why it's risky to buy OLD used suspension stuff. it might be in great shape (just a little dirty), but it might be totally clapped out. sometimes you don't know until you dive in.


Hmm, okay. I'll avoid taking it apart for now then. Thanks!


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

Yes, you'll need a high pressure suspension pump, they're cheap. That first fork has a fit damper, all sealed, can probably leave it alone other than a lower lube. The second fork from a distance looks like an open bath fork, best fox forks ever made imo. I still have one from 2010, ride frequently. I have every old school fox service manual known to man, problem is it's all on paper. I could fax it all to you if you have that option, or know what that is "lol."


----------



## Shane5001 (Dec 18, 2013)

If the seals on the rear shocks look good with no cracks, you could clean up, unscrew the can and put a little fox float fluid in them. With all the air out of course. Also, if you're riding a motobecane, why not keep one of those as your ride?


----------



## Grinchy8 (Jul 6, 2021)

Fork service is something you’ll want to offer in your bike shop. It’s not hard and can be charged out at $75 /hr or more.
There are a few common special tools to buy though.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Shane5001 said:


> If the seals on the rear shocks look good with no cracks, you could clean up, unscrew the can and put a little fox float fluid in them. With all the air out of course. Also, if you're riding a motobecane, why not keep one of those as your ride?


As cool as these bikes are, I simply don't need them. For the area I ride in and the people I ride with, the motobecane does what I need it to with flying colors. It sorta keeps me humble, in a way. I've noticed a lot of people get too caught up in the nuances of the components that they forget to just enjoy wjat they're doing lol.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Tristan Hagel said:


> As cool as these bikes are, I simply don't need them. For the area I ride in and the people I ride with, the motobecane does what I need it to with flying colors. It sorta keeps me humble, in a way. I've noticed a lot of people get too caught up in the nuances of the components that they forget to just enjoy wjat they're doing lol.


I'll try to get my hands on some fox fluid too.👍


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Shane5001 said:


> Yes, you'll need a high pressure suspension pump, they're cheap. That first fork has a fit damper, all sealed, can probably leave it alone other than a lower lube. The second fork from a distance looks like an open bath fork, best fox forks ever made imo. I still have one from 2010, ride frequently. I have every old school fox service manual known to man, problem is it's all on paper. I could fax it all to you if you have that option, or know what that is "lol."


I'll have to do some digging to find what the differences are. Never used one, but I know what a fax is lol. I appreciate it though. 🙂


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Grinchy8 said:


> Fork service is something you’ll want to offer in your bike shop. It’s not hard and can be charged out at $75 /hr or more.
> There are a few common special tools to buy though.


Yeah thats kinda what I had in mind! It's all just a little foreign currently.


----------



## CHROMAG19 (Mar 12, 2014)

$500 I'm guessing .


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

Lend them to your friends. They might buy them off of you. Sell them for cost. 

Do maintenance for them and charge them in fast food. You'll have a nice pipeline of Popeyes chicken. 

Then buy them back when your friends upgrade and sell them to another friend.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

office said:


> Lend them to your friends. They might buy them off of you. Sell them for cost.
> 
> Do maintenance for them and charge them in fast food. You'll have a nice pipeline of Popeyes chicken.
> 
> Then buy them back when your friends upgrade and sell them to another friend.


Holy crap I could revolutionize the American Fast Food Industry!


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

Tristan Hagel said:


> Holy crap I could revolutionize the American Fast Food Industry!


Don't let them screw you with a bunch of dollar menu items. Make it clear that you want bucket chicken with sides.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

office said:


> Don't let them screw you with a bunch of dollar menu items. Make it clear that you want bucket chicken with sides.


Bucket chicken WITH KFC gravy. Non-negotiable.


----------



## dcb (Sep 19, 2005)

Going against the grain a bit here but I think you might make a little money on those bikes or at least break even as long as you don't have to put anything but elbow grease into them. They were great bikes in their day! Chris Cocalis of Pivot was the man behind Titus and he makes great bikes! As was stated before, someone buying a 15 year old mtb doesn't care about geometry, they just want something to ride and right now bikes are hard to come by. This will probably be somebody's first mtb. Do not service the suspension, let the buyer do that. Just clean them up and put them up on Pink Bike, FB and and CL for $450-500 each and see what happens. 

At the end of the day this won't end up being very profitable (if at all) financially but you'll learn a few things that may pay off in the long run if you continue to do this.


----------



## office (Aug 8, 2007)

dcb said:


> Going against the grain a bit here but I think you might make a little money on those bikes or at least break even as long as you don't have to put anything but elbow grease into them. They were great bikes in their day! Chris Cocalis of Pivot was the man behind Titus and he makes great bikes! As was stated before, someone buying a 15 year old mtb doesn't care about geometry, they just want something to ride and right now bikes are hard to come by. This will probably be somebody's first mtb. Do not service the suspension, let the buyer do that. Just clean them up and put them up on Pink Bike, FB and and CL for $450-500 each and see what happens.
> 
> At the end of the day this won't end up being very profitable (if at all) financially but you'll learn a few things that may pay off in the long run if you continue to do this.


Agreed. I wouldn't touch the suspension. Clean them up, use some automotive spray wax to get the paint looking good and some cheap ebay bulk roll cable housing makes a bike feel new. That's what I do any time I sell a bike regardless. Stick a new pair of lock-on grips on - they are literally $2.50 on Aliexpress.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

office said:


> Agreed. I wouldn't touch the suspension. Clean them up, use some automotive spray wax to get the paint looking good and some cheap ebay bulk roll cable housing makes a bike feel new. That's what I do any time I sell a bike regardless. Stick a new pair of lock-on grips on - they are literally $2.50 on Aliexpress.


Damn I didn't even think to look on aliexpress for bike stuff. I've got the housings, cables, etc. I'll list the black for $650 and see what happens.


----------



## Curveball (Aug 10, 2015)

I'll just add that the Racer-X was a really bitchen' XC race bike back in the day. Made in USA and extremely light and fast. I used to have a Titus Switchblade that was awesome. 

Unfortunately, all that amazing performance of yesteryear has been eclipsed by modern technology.


----------



## Tristan Hagel (Dec 5, 2021)

Well, I got some new brake pads and my brother and I were able to figure out for the most part how hydraulic brakes work. I've got a guy interested I the two of them for $1200. Thanks for the help everybody!


----------

